

Timing Is Everything: Google Glass and The Tragedy of Color (the app) - Devolver
https://medium.com/fearless-extrapolation/72f77888dfec

======
chadrs
> Well, if you take some of that potion and mix it with the power of Google
> Glass, and you have something remarkable: an app that lets you see the world
> in real time through other people's eyes.

That is the essence of what I dislike about Google Glass. It's the idea that
somehow if we record our experiences it's somehow enriching them. It really
does the opposite, it cheapens them. People don't get excited about watching
videos of live music, they're more likely to watch a recorded music video with
higher production quality.

> Using location data and the camera on a smartphone, Color could create a
> temporary "real-time" visual social network - one built around taking the
> photographic experience you were having right now and sharing it with the
> people nearby.

Yeah, except then everybody is too occupied inside of their virtual world to
actually share anything of value. The world around you is happening around
you, not on your phone. Glass may attempt to blur the line between your
virtual world and what's happening around you, but ultimately your brain will
either be paying attention to one or the other.

> Imagine the nexus of Google Glass and Color at, say, a concert at a sold out
> stadium: the band is all wearing Glass, and with a simple voice command,
> you're watching the show from the lead singer's perspective.

This is just too gimmicky. I could imagine Google sponsoring a concert and
having the band do that, but I don't think it would catch on. What's the
point? If you're just trying to get a great view of the show without actually
being there in person, buy a professional recording of it. I think people love
going to live shows for bigger reasons than just what they can see and hear,
and that's the only thing Glass can extract from the experience.

------
Eliseann
Curious if anyone with the Explorer version knows whether the current Glass
API would even come close to allowing the integration of Color?

